# Ipad mini retina ou non



## ggkameleon (16 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour, voilà mon dilemme !

Je souhaiterais m'acheter ma 1ere tablette mais ce n'est pas évident !?
Je viens de souscrire une offre chez opérateur qui offre une galaxy tab 3 "7" ou 113 à la place. 

J'ai été apple store et le mini 16go est a 399 et le 32go à 489 wifi uniquement.
Ds un shop ou je suis adhérent il vende ipad mini non retina en 64go +3g pour 490 environ et le 32go wifi a 339 

Donc je voudrais y mettre le moins possible mais avoir une tablette réactive pour surfer regarder la tv + films (avi) et jouer un peu sans être un fana des jeux pour ôtant. 
Pour mes enfants 2ans et 10ans histoire et jeux.

Chez moi j'ai un 2 mac 1 iphone 5 et bientôt une apple tv. 
Je pars uniquement l'été ds la drôme ou on a pas de wifi mais spot wifi (bar) et capte aléatoirement la3g !

Si la tablette n'a pas de connexion wifi on peu tt de même regarder films ? 

La samsung a un slot extensible 32go et 8go nativement.
Qui pourrais m'aider à faire le bon choix ?

J'ai été ds boutique et ipad est vraiment très réactif (tactile) les tablettes android que j'ai essayé je dois dire ! Il faut que j'essaye la galaxy. 

Sinon les ipad 3 ou 4 retina sont bien soldé en ce moment aussi mais le poids me fait peur !? 
Et le mini non retina puce a5 quel duree de vie ? 
Moi même ayant eu iphone 3gs puis 4s et 5 je vois bien la difference ! 
Merci pour tout avis constructif ???


----------



## Majestixs (16 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour,

Tout d'abord pas besoin de WiFi pour des films stockés sur l'iPad donc pas de soucis en vacances.

D'après la description de ton utilisation je te conseillerais l'iPad Mini, pas le Retina, c'est celui avec lequel je t'écris et j'ai la même utilisation que toi... Ça permet d'avoir une tablette a un prix raisonnable pour des performances correspondantes a tes besoins !

Du côté de l'iPad "normal", je l'ai eu et je le trouve vraiment trop imposant maintenant, malgré qu'il ne bouge pas de chez moi.

J'espère avoir pu t'aider.


----------



## ggkameleon (16 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour et merci.
Oui il vaut mieux que j'opte pour le mini non retina wifi et par ex en 32go j'en ai trouvé a des bons prix ! 
Vs pensez que je pourrais le garder longtemps ? 
C'est vrai que le retina 32go a 489 me tente bien.
Mais si je peux avoir le non retina 32go a 339 fait une saccré difference !!!
Ce que je ne veux pas c'est de ne pas pouvoir faire tournee certaines app sous prétexte que le a5 ne supporte pas ? 
Merci

Ps et la galaxy tab 3 "7". Nul ?


----------



## Majestixs (16 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour,
Je ne connais pas la tablette dont tu parles. En revanche, je connais la Nexus 7 en alternative, et c'est plutôt pas mal.

Pour revenir sur l'iPad, tout dépend des applications que tu utiliseras, si ca demande de grandes performances, forcément le non Retina montrera quelques ralentissements.
Mais rapport qualité/prix et ton utilité, le non Retina 32go est top!


----------



## chinoisurfer (16 Décembre 2013)

Personnellement si tu as le budget et si tu compte garder ta tablette longtemps (4-5ans) et pouvoir profiter des futurs app (dans 1 ou 2 ans) de manière optimal, prend le rétina. Sa duré de vie sera bien plus important que le mini classique. 
Après si tu s l'habite de changer de altos régulièrement, le mini est le choix vers lequel tu devrais te porter si tu cherche le rapport qualité/prix.


----------



## ggkameleon (16 Décembre 2013)

Ok merci pour vos infos !!!
Je vais de suite essayer la tablette galaxy tab 3 "7" ds boutique mais je n'y crois pas trop à vrai dire !!! Mais me fait sortir 0 
Si ne conviens à mes attentes (c'est le risque) très important pour moi la réactivité tactile !!!
J'ai déjà essayé certaines, c'est horrible quand on a l'habitude de l'iphone.. Genre tu click et rien se passe alors tu re click, zoom ! Mais non le 1er click était enregistré avec tellement de latence que tu est obligé de revenir en arrière.. Enfin m'avez compris j'éspère..

Oui ipad mini retina ou non verrais suivant mon budget ? Mais 32go minimum j'ai iphone 16go je regrette déjà !!! Pour ça au même prix 1 64go 3g ça donne à réfléchir !? 

Merci pour vos conseils !!!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h45 ----------

Bon je reviens aux nouvelles !
Alors j'ai testé la galaxy tab 3 "7" c'est petit à côté d'un mini ??? D'ailleurs il y avait la nexus 7 à côté j'ai du demander au vendeur si je ne m'était pas trompé !? Bref..
Alors la galaxy c'est bien se que je pensais il ne faut pas jouer avec le zoom ! Sinon les couleurs sont belles voir identiques au mini non retina ! 
Le vendeur me dit si c'est gratuit ! 

Alors voilà mon dilemme ???? 
Propose un ipad mini neuf (pas reconditionné) 64go +3g pour 
Pour 429 !!!

Alors mon choix ???
Retina 32go wifi a 489
Non retina 64go +3g a 429 
Apres je vais appeler mon nouveau opérateur savoir si j'ai le droit à une 2ème carte sim ? 
Sinon a apple store le mini retina ça boost grave..
C'est dur puisque on ne peux plus tester le non retina !!! 

Bon maintenant je suis le seul pour prendre la bonne décision. Dur dur..


----------



## ijef (16 Décembre 2013)

Si tu t orientes vers un produit re conditionné, as tu fais un saut chez Apple ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Décembre 2013)

Retina sans hésitation aucune.


----------



## doupold (17 Décembre 2013)

retina pour moi aussi...


----------

